# Broken leg



## lazx (Nov 24, 2006)

Have an auratus that has a full fracture just below the knee.

Anyone have experience with casts for frogs? Worried about quarantining it... handling may cause the bone to puncture through the skin.

Otherwise, the frog is still eating and seems "happy".

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW! Ha, well... I work at PetCo, and we had a Lizard, about 3 inches long, get a broken leg, adn the Vet bandaged him up. That is about all I know...

How'd it happen to your frog?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have seen this before, and what the vet at zoo recomended was to amputate, the frog was fine with the amputaion, although in some pain and discomfort, he went on to father many offsprings with one good leg.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Interesting. Yes, if done properly, this would most liekly proove successful, reducing prone to infection, and ultimately less discomfort. I have seen posts on the board before, and online about 3 legged frogs, (missing front leg of course)


----------

